# Big stones (Seiryu)



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have been out hunting for nice larger stone, something of a serious challenge.





























One client wants some back stock for redoing their tank every 1-2 years.
Another is tired of wood and wants a more open series of ridges, will likely use the Monte Carlo in both tanks as a main plant.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

BTW, the smallest stones are 60lbs or more, the larger two are at least 150-200 lbs each.

Not easy to aquascape with such weight.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice rocks. Looks like they're going in a 6'x3' tank?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

CL said:


> Nice rocks. Looks like they're going in a 6'x3' tank?


And/or an 96" x 28" tank.

About 1200lbs or rock.

When you move stones this size, you best be certain where you want them.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sheesh- talk about large scale. I can only imagine the price tag on a pallet of seiryu!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

My back is hurting just looking at this.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful stones. 1200 lbs. seems like a serious disincentive to change the tank every 1-2 years. :smile:


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

You almost need a forklift to lower them in slowly


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow! crazyness!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

dang Tom, those are BEAUTIFUL! 

great score. I cant wait to see this tank!


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see that in a tank with the substrate and plants. Will look great


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

OVT said:


> My back is hurting just looking at this.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Mine too

Fortunately I work out......err carrying driftwood up hill.



binbin9 said:


> You almost need a forklift to lower them in slowly


2-3 people, but we have people to help. 

Still not as bad as placing a 350lb log into a large tank.

That was hairy.

I may keep a few stones for the garden


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Need help? LMK Tom!


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

Tom,

Two things:
1. Do you plan to put anything between those rocks and the glass? I'd be scared of them going through it....

2. On your forum I talked to you about my dosing for Metricide 14 - just wanted to thank you again, plants are starting to grow in leaps and bounds and the algae has started to dissipate


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I will wrap the bottom parts with rubber and glue the rubber sheeting pads onto the rock directly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is exciting.

I hope you plan to share tons of photos of the tank build, Tom!


----------



## howgeneric (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, where do you get all this seiryu?


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> I will wrap the bottom parts with rubber and glue the rubber sheeting pads onto the rock directly.



What are your thoughts on using eggcrate on the bottom of the tank to disperse pressure?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Black Hills Tj said:


> What are your thoughts on using eggcrate on the bottom of the tank to disperse pressure?


These sized stones would crush it pretty easily.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

howgeneric said:


> Wow, where do you get all this seiryu?


Great question. I thought ADA affiliates where the only importers. Tom if you want to sneak and send me just one of those beauties, I won't tell anyone, lol. I plan to start collecting rocks for hardscaping within the next couple of months and if I found just one place locally with beauties like that, I am set.

Out of curiosity how well do those stones break down if one wanted to get smaller pieces out of them?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

don't they use like styrofoam on the bottom of the rocks or something? Thought I saw a video of Amano doing something like that with one of his tanks..


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

You weren't kidding about super huge rock! Looks great! So did you collect those locally or ship them in? And how thick is the aquarium an inch or more? Looks wicked.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

flight50 said:


> Great question. I thought ADA affiliates where the only importers. Tom if you want to sneak and send me just one of those beauties, I won't tell anyone, lol. I plan to start collecting rocks for hardscaping within the next couple of months and if I found just one place locally with beauties like that, I am set.
> 
> Out of curiosity how well do those stones break down if one wanted to get smaller pieces out of them?


Like breaking diamonds, this stuff is nearly hard as metals. It'll decimate the concrete or cement if you try and break it on that. I tossed some out a 3 floor window, just left a small dent in the rock and large hole in in the asphalt.

Sledgehammer, wet tile saws etc.

I add rubber feet to the bottom rather than try and break or cut.



Vermino said:


> don't they use like styrofoam on the bottom of the rocks or something? Thought I saw a video of Amano doing something like that with one of his tanks..


What could go wrong there?:icon_idea

Gluing rubber feet forms to act as a base is safer and last much longer, does not get exposed etc. It provides more support. Gravel etc covers the bottom anyway. 

If you add larger stone, do the stuff to last, styrofoam seems like a cheapo short cut which is against the general philosophy of Japanese gardening. 
Why go all out for the tank, the equipment, the gardening, then go cheap on the base support?

Seems very anti philosophical to me.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

ahh ok. my bad.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That's not too much stone for a glass tank. I've seen reef tanks with just as much or more weight in live rock. Its common practice in the SW world.

Is that stone only available in Japan or can it be sourced in the US? I need something like that for my 6 foot tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Vermino said:


> ahh ok. my bad.


No, not really your bad at all, just having done this enough with other things, I have a good sense for not destroying other people's tanks in the process

Amano had some of the Unzan stones move in his large tank display recently and it is on the video.

I was thinking, that would stink if the foam moved, or something floated up etc. 
So I felt usign some other support system would be wiser.

Reef tanks, sure, they are loaded with rock, but it's generally smaller fragments and then they are linked together and spread out they/aragonite/calcite/coral are not anywhere near as dense as this type of stone.

I'd say the lava is much closer to Reef rocks in weight and density.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Good point. Reef rock is extremely porous. I've never handled seiryu stone before. Sounds very granite like.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

thelub said:


> Good point. Reef rock is extremely porous. I've never handled seiryu stone before. Sounds very granite like.


They weigh more than granite. Not much, but ........

While I like this rock, I think it becomes very hard to adjust and move things if needed later on. The Black Unzan stone, lava rock seems better for larger things, much like reef rock etc.

So that's growing on me, and this less so.
Maybe it's just my back talking?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I wasn't familiar with Unzan stone so I googled it. What do you know, your post on your site from a couple days ago popped up. I think it looks great. You've perked my interest. I live in a very arid part of eastern Washington state with TONS of volcanic stone laying around. I'm going to have to go rock hunting!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Where did you get stones of that size from?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

wow nice stones Tom


----------

